# The Moo-sic litter is here (new puppies)



## Havtahava

Today, Hillary whelped four adorable little boys. This is my first real "oops" litter. Hillary was all ready to jump on an airplane for a planned breeding when my visiting father opened the door and let Piaget out back where she was. Uh huh, the two met up for a reunion and now we have four cute little boys. I had to call the stud owner and tell her that she wouldn't be getting on the plane afterall.

Hitchcock has four younger brothers.

Jane commented that they look like little cows, and so the Moo-sic theme came to be. Music runs deep in our family, so the names came easily.










I should be able to update photos pretty regularly, but if you want to enjoy the national specialty, please don't bug me to post new photos. I'll post them as I can, okay?


----------



## mellowbo

Aww Kimberly, they are so cute. Congrats!
Carole


----------



## judith

kimberly, they are adorable!


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats, they're gorgeous! Love the theme =)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

They're pretty! Congrats on a lovely litter :clap2:


----------



## juliav

Such cute little boys, congratulations Kimberly.


----------



## Sheri

They are beautifully colored. I'll take Pitch or Rythm!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, they're beautiful! But you didn't get your little girl!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly my choir teacher told me once I had near perfect pitch. I think you know what that means....


----------



## HavaBaloo

Awww, well I would say Hillary does really well with an "oopps" litter...you have 4 handsome boys! I love the black and whites and the theme is cool too. Congrats, oh and enjoy the National Speciality...I will be anxiously awaiting pics "when you have time" :lie:


----------



## trueblue

Awww...I love puppies! The theme is perfect...and so are the names. It's hard to pick out a fave, but I adore a black puppy....


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're so cute! I'd love to see newborn puppies, you guys are so fortunate to raise these sweet little babies.


----------



## ama0722

What cute markings and a fun theme!


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly! Congrats on this beautiful litter. I also love black and white Havs.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations Kimberly. What a beautiful litter of "oops". Absolutely love the themes and their names. Cute, cute, cute and more cute.


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations. They are all so cute. They do look like cows. Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh, just look at those adorable moo-sics! You know I love the black and whites! They are darling and I love the litter theme.


----------



## marb42

Congrats Kimberly! They're very adorable. I love the theme you picked!
Gina


----------



## pjewel

And what a cute little oops they are. Have fun raising those adorable little boys till they're ready to go off and explore the world. I look forward to updates when you can.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## Havtahava

It was funny because I told some friends about the puppies and showed the photo, and then Jane made the cow comment and a long-time friend thought of Moosic as a fun correlation. She had other name ideas (Mozart & other composers), but I really wanted to avoid people names if possible, so I went with the components of music instead (and switched genre another).

And, thank you for the nice words. I am going to see if I can get individual photos tomorrow, which is the due date I had planned. LOL They threw me off by coming early and I didn't have my whelping area set up yet, so at 2am, I was scrambling to pull everything together while Hillary kept saying, "They're here! Hurry up, lady."


----------



## Missy

Ahhh. Perhaps the pups knew what was best after all. Fate! they are adorable Kimberly. I need a little Rhythm in my life. looking forward to watching them grow.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, I wouldn't call a breeding with Hilary and Piaget an "oops". What a great looking group of boys. For me, it's "I Got Rythm".


----------



## mckennasedona

They are beautiful. I like Rhythm as he has the same tiny white spot on his head that my Sheltie does. Pitch is adorable too and what a perfect name for him. Is he really pitch black or is there a bit of white on one paw?


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations Kimberly, Hillary and Piaget!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations! Love your new "quartet"


----------



## Havtahava

mckennasedona said:


> They are beautiful. I like Rhythm as he has the same tiny white spot on his head that my Sheltie does. Pitch is adorable too and what a perfect name for him. Is he really pitch black or is there a bit of white on one paw?


Pitch is just like Hillary and has a smidge of white on each foot and a little stripe on the chest.


----------



## Jan D

Congratulations Kimberly! What a great combo for an oops! They are very cute and I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Puppies! Yay! Congratulations Piaget and Hillary (and Kimberly!). :clap2: Piaget is one determined fella.  But if this was an "oops", what a great outcome! I'm partial to black and whites too. You have a darling litter theme, and I'll love seeing more pics when you have time.


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Kimberly!!! Beautiful puppies, and I love the theme and names.  They are sweet!


----------



## good buddy

You got another beautiful litter-congrats! When I saw the theme, I thought of Moo-se right away and figured he was the new daddy! I should've known it was Piaget! Neighbors and friends lock up your girls! Piaget is looking for his next baby-mama heehee! He is one busy little man.


----------



## Havtahava

Well, fortunately, he can't get out of the house, but this is also his last litter. He's been retired. This is also Hillary's last litter. She'll be retiring after this. I'll be looking for her adoptive home over the next couple of months.


----------



## mckennasedona

> He's been retired


Have you told him that yet? Poor little guy, all that fun with the girls and a quick snip, snip takes it all away...........He'll be wondering why Martha, Hillary and Tinky don't look so enticing anymore.


----------



## ls-indy

Cute, cute, cute! And a very clever theme and names... Congrats!


----------



## Sheri

You must be pretty disappointed to not be able to see how Hillary's litter would have turned out with the planned daddy you had in mind. Is Hillary retiring because she's had the number of litters you set per female as healthy for them? Is Piaget being retired for similar reasons?


----------



## Carefulove

Oh My, they are so adorable! Love the black one!


----------



## tabby2

Havtahava said:


> They threw me off by coming early and I didn't have my whelping area set up yet, so at 2am, I was scrambling to pull everything together while Hillary kept saying, "They're here! Hurry up, lady."


Sounds like one of them should be named "Presto" ! As a former music major, I LOVE the theme. Congrats on a beautiful litter. Jane


----------



## DAJsMom

So cute!
My DH has an aversion to dogs who look like cows (our breeder teased him quite a bit over it!) so we'll have to take Pitch. He'll look cute with Indie, don't ya think?


----------



## Havtahava

Sheri, I need to focus on some other things in the next year (or more), so I'm retiring several of my dogs all at once. No time for disappointment. I'm just taking care of business.


----------



## CacheHavs

Cute puppies Kimberly. Though that was the same name theme I was going to use on our upcoming litter That's okay though it is a cute theme, and it goes well with your boys
I am sad to hear that your boy won't be available any longer


----------



## Brady's mom

Congrats on another beautiful litter.


----------



## hedygs

I'm pretty partial to Rhythm and Tempo (not that I have much of either).


----------



## mikeb

Beautiful puppies. If this was next year at this time I'd might be buggin you about one. They look cozy and happy all cuddled together.


----------



## Krimmyk

I so adore when breeders put pics online for us to love from a far!


----------



## Sissygirl

Congratulations! Very sweet puppies!


----------



## Paradise Havs

Yeah cow dogs! When we clipped Rosa in a puppy cut, I said that we should rename her "Elsie", "Bossie", "Dale" (as in Evans) or "Annie" (as in Oakley). Any other ideas?


----------



## Sandee

I would love to have Hillary but DH would disown me. Three is the limit in this household and besides we are 3000 + miles away. Beautiful litter and, yes, I am partial to bl/wh also. All three of ours are a combnation of some sort of bl/wh - lukey has browm.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh so absolutely adorable Kimberly!!!!

I am so amazed that you expected them Thursday and there they are ..almost exactly on time...I've had 2 human kids and one 3.5 weeks late the other 4 weeks early!!

They are soooooo cute...gotta come to a play date when they are old enough! When can they be around all the human hav lovers and their babies??


----------



## dboudreau

More beautiful puppies, I feel my fever rising my MHS is starting to act up again.....IWAP!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Catherine, I don't do progesterone testing most of the time, so I have some guesswork involved, but I can usually guess within 24 hours of the day of delivery. I'm usually early in my guess though. This time I was two days off in the wrong direction. LOL Since dogs can only breed at specific times, and their gestation period is so much shorter than humans, it takes out a lot of the guesswork.


----------



## davetgabby

congrats Kimberly, they are priceless.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a beautiful litter.....Congratulations to Hillary, proud Papa Piaget and of course Kimberly!:cheer2:


----------



## Lunastar

Aw they are so cute. I love the names.


----------



## Havtahava

I had some camera trouble, so after three different shoots (on three different days), I finally have some decent quality photos to share. I wanted a good top photo and face/belly photo of each.




































































This particular photo was a bit blurry, but I loved that it showed that he has all four paws with some white like his momma.


----------



## hedygs

I love this litter Kimberly. Adorable boys.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Hedy! I love those dirty noses. LOL

These boys are so sweet. Normally, I try to snap a couple of photos with a neutral background, but these guys just melt in my hand and curl up, so I had fun just holding them in one hand and snapping away with the other. It was hard to put them down.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Precious puppies Kimberly.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm in love with Pitch, he's a doll! Seeing all of these photos of puppies makes me want one so badly, DH would kill me though. He says two is our limit...I don't recall asking him though!

They're all just gorgeous Kimberly, congratulations.


----------



## marjrc

Those faces and bellies are frickin' adorable!!! Oh how I wish I lived closer to you, Kimberly. sigh.............


----------



## Sheri

They are so cute! I adore little Pitch's all-black!


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. Is Pitch going to have the little white soul patch on his chin? He lhas the same coloring as his Aunty Izzy too. Is that Momma Hillary's nose in the corner of Pitch's belly shot?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, that's Hillary's nose as she peeks in on him. 
I'll have to look back through his photos, but I don't recall seeing any white on Pitch's chin. He does have a narrow tuxedo stripe on his chest like his older half-brother Marley.


----------



## Jane

Oh, they are all so adorable! I love black and whites. I love the "cow-look". In fact, my older son called Lincoln "cow" when he was a tiny puppy and we only had photos from the breeder to gaze at 

I wonder if they will have that fantastic coat that their momma has! When can you begin to tell what kind of coat/coat quality they will have, Kimberly? Do you have to wait until the adult coat comes in?


----------



## trueblue

OMG...I am in love with Pitch!


----------



## Lunastar

Well I too am in love with Pitch. I love his little feet. They are all adorable but Pitch is just special.


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, we'll have a better idea somewhere around the 8-10 week age. In the last litter with the same parents, Chica (Onyx) did end up with Hillary's coat and Abby (Agate)'s coat is similar, but Hitchcock's coat was a bit more like his sire's. I'll be curious to see all of them as adults to find out if they held with my initial impressions at the time of adoption.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Adorable! I love little Pitch's white feet. They are the exact opposite of Salsa's. Looks like he has white nails on his back paws?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Hillary and Martha have always been opposite in the feet marking area. It's kinda cute how Martha had the white legs & black feet (as does her daughter Salsa), and Hillary had the black legs and white feet (as do Marley & Pitch). He does have white nails, but they will probably grow out black in the next several weeks. (I'll have to pay more attention, but I think that all of the black nails I've had here have started out white.)


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> I'll have to look back through his photos, but I don't recall seeing any white on Pitch's chin. He does have a narrow tuxedo stripe on his chest like his older half-brother Marley.


Marley has the skimpiest markings too.  He has a tiny "soul patch" on the chin, a teeny tiny spring at the end of his tail that everyone tries to remove as a fluff and the bottom edge of his feet still have the white, but it's not visable from the top! He had some white nails early on but they're all dark now.

I wonder if Pitch will grow up to look just like Marley?

Kimberly, Hillary has a really nice coat but how would you describe it? I remember her as soft and full. Is her coat shiny? I only ask because I'm not even sure if Marley HAS his adult coat in yet. :redface: Maybe I've been blessed since he has so much coat, but here he is at 15 months and I've never gone through anything like I did with Rufus when he blew coat! Marley's coat is lovely and soft--and his tail (and only the tail) is glossy. ?? Maybe I've been blessed? Is Hillary having non-coat blowing pups? :whoo: :tape: oops! Hope I didn't jinx myself!


----------



## mellowbo

Kimberly, I'm just lovin' the whole litter! They are so stinkin' cute.
Carole


----------



## Havtahava

At 11 days old, they still have their eyes closed, but the pigment is changing fast, so I wanted to focus on face shots. Pardon the lighting. I should know better than to try to take photos at the peak of midday, so I had to go indoors and that didn't work so well.









This little guy is simply adorable.









I don't recall ever seeing a puppy's lips fill in so perfectly under his mustache.









Genre is going to have a very "dirty" looking face for a couple more weeks. He even has teeny specks of black on the side of his muzzle.









Pitch looks brown in these photos, but he's jet black... *pitch* black! Ha ha


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, Hillary never blew her coat like any of my other dogs have. Yes, she had a period of more matting, but it was so minor and short-lived that it doesn't compare at all. I would normally describe her coat is shiny and very strong. She is my only dog that I could go a month without grooming (if I could stand not bathing her) and not have anything but minor detangling to do. Her coat is fabulous, so hopefully Marley gets that from her too.


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly love these puppies. I am still leaning toward Rhythm with a waiver toward Tempo. I can just smell those sweet puppies.


----------



## Missy

oh what a nice 4th of July Celebration. Pictures of the little musical cows. what beautiful faces they all have. This is a great litter Kimberly.


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are all so darn cute....Pitch has just stolen my heart big time.


----------



## good buddy

The pups are all just beautiful! Everytime I see them I start singing I've got Rythm LOL!

Oooooh good to know about Hillary with the easy blow coat! That sounds just like what Marley has done and his coat is ever so nice! Over this last week he had the big D so bad and I must've done 20 butt-baths and put him back to bed half dried at best and he only had 4 mats when I finally combed him out!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Happy Fourth of JUly to the Moo-sic litter. Sure put a smile on my face to see the faces of 4 beautiful boys, i'm in love with them all!!!:angel:
Thank you Kimberly for the 11 day old pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm in love with all of them!!!


----------



## Sheri

Ahhh, little Pitch has my attention!


----------



## Havtahava

Hedy, I have the same leanings. 
Christy, I clicked the play button and navigated another window open and was surprised when it turned to hip hop. LOL!

Glad to share with you all. They are starting to get active up on all four feet but still have eyes & ears closed, so it is funny to watch them. Oh, and Pitch has some ear-shattering screams if you are holding him when he wants to eat. It's a bit early for this, so I'm afraid this is going to be a very vocal (singing?) litter.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, I clicked the play button and navigated another window open and was surprised when it turned to hip hop. LOL!.


Cute huh? I loved that video... from Lena Horne to Q-Tip!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Now how cute are those puppies! I love them all, but Rhythm is my favorite. Kiss their "dirty" little noses for me!


----------



## Lunastar

What adorable little noses. lol


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Rhythm is my favorite but I wouldn't turn any of them away if they showed up on my doorstep! They are beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo

They're all so cute. Thanks for posting pictures Kimberly. How about some of Momma Hillary.  I know your busy so I understand if you don't have time but I gotta ask.


----------



## Havtahava

Genre hasn't opened his eyes yet, but all the others have. I'll try to see if I can capture new images of them tomorrow. 

Hillary looks like a hot raggedy mess right now, but I'll see if I can get a nice photo of her with her boys. Even though these puppies are matting her up terribly, she still looks better than most retired show dogs that are not nursing pups.


----------



## moxie

OH MY GOSH!!!
You are killing me with the last photos!!!!
Where do you live? I am coming over.


----------



## Havtahava

Debra, I'm on the opposite coast (San Francisco), but give me two weeks and the guest bed will be free.


----------



## moxie

Guess what? I am in San Diego:wink::wink:
Are they all spoken for?


----------



## Havtahava

Debra, I always forget you are bi-coastal.  I'll probably head down your way real soon to help my future son-in-law with his move back up here.

The boys are now 2.5 weeks old. Here are the latest photos:









Rhythm









Tempo









Genre (on Rhythm)









Pitch

The foursome:


















They are all learning to walk and are getting more steady on their feet. Pitch is the most steady and he's showing it in this photo.









You can see that Rhythm is getting around a bit more in this image.

And lastly, by request, a photo of the boys with their mother: 









Can you find Pitch?


----------



## Lina

Oh my goodness they look ADORABLE! Tempo is my favorite, though. What a face!!! And I love Pitch's little white paws.


----------



## CacheHavs

they are all very cute I love the picture of mom with her babes


----------



## Evye's Mom

I loved seeing Momma and babies and such cute babies. I found pitch, ?crawling/?cuddling by Mommy's neck.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Carolina, if you look at Hillary, you can see her white paws on the back feet. Granted, she needs a trim pretty bad, but the white feet are really obvious on her back legs.  If you know what you're seeing, you can see it on one of her front feet, but not on the one closest to the lens.

Yes, that's Pitch on her shoulder!


----------



## trueblue

I HEART Pitch.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

OMG Kimberly, I can't believe they are 2.5 wks., what PRECIOUS little furkids.:angel:
Hillary looks like a proud Mama with her babies, love the picture.
Thank you for sharing your beautiful litters with us.


----------



## Missy

oh my gosh...between you and Heather, Kimberly, you are wrecking all hope for MHS recovery. Ok So If I get Isabella, Malbec from Heather, and Rythm or Genre from you...I will truly have one of each color.... LOL. 

I love this litter Kimberly. They have the cutest lips-- they all look so kissable and LOVE the picture of Beautiful Hilliary with her babes. What a good Momma she is.


----------



## moxie

Missy, I love your avatar picture!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're all little dolls!

I just don't see how you can give them up after seeing them from birth. It would kill me, but I guess I'd have to do it or I'd really be the crazy dog lady!


----------



## Mraymo

OMG they're so cute. I'll take Pitch. Thank you for posting a picture of beautiful Momma Hillary. She looks wonderful. That expression reminds me so much of Izzy. It took me a minute to find Pitch lying on Momma's neck.


----------



## marjrc

I love how Genre and Tempo have almost identical faces/heads. Great shots of the pups and their mom. Thank you for the puppy fix, Kimberly!


----------



## Lynn Lieber

*Chica (Onyx) has her Mom Hillary's exact markings*

Little white on the bottom of the paws, a little brown under her chin and a tiny strip of white on her chest. She is so beautiful and her coat is awesome. It is so soft and silky -- it has only matted once on her leg when she got spayed.

Lynn -- Chica Bear's Puppy Mommy


----------



## Posh's Mom

love the pics, and hillary looks amazing!!!


----------



## Sheri

Hillary is so proud looking, and is gorgeous! And, I'm still hankerin' after Pitch!

Missy you are right about Kimberly and Heather making life difficult! I want Pitch and Shiraz!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw they are just adorable.


----------



## Mraymo

Sheri said:


> I want Pitch and Shiraz!


Me too!


----------



## Havtahava

I have been keeping their individual photo albums update: Rhythm, Tempo, Genre, and Pitch, but I have not updated photos in this topic for a couple of weeks. (If you watch their albums, feel free to leave comments at will. Several people do and the potential owners get a kick out of reading them and sending me emails based on the comments in the albums.)

The boys are growing fast. They had several trips over the hills and back while I did some housesitting for my brother. They met a big, softie of a pit bull named Cooper, who was afraid of those sharp little nails and mouthy little muzzles. (It was hilarious to see that big ol' toughy back up from them.) In addition to several of the prospective owners visiting, they had 14 new visitors at my brother's house. They were eating puppy mush last week and today they graduated up to soaked kibble. Just a few days ago they were walking around and investigating things visually, but now they are exploring, mouthing, and carrying items around in their muzzles as well as tackling the bigger dogs every chance they get. They are a hoot!

Here are the boys:

*Rhythm*








Rhythm - four weeks old









Rhythm - five weeks old









Rhythm The Playful - tagging Tempo

*Tempo*








Tempo - 4 weeks old









Tempo The Curious - he would not leave the camera alone! I had 23 shots similar to this one and I was laughing the whole time. Everytime I got him to leave, I'd pull out the camera and he would run right up to the lens before I could get the shutter to close. It was so funny, but frustrating!

*Genre*








Checking out one of the many leaves that he decided were the best toys









Genre carrying another leaf around the yard









Genre The Adorable

*Pitch*








Pitch took to the puppy mush right away









Pitch The Hunter - he was investigating a couple of leaves that just blew out of his reach


----------



## hedygs

I love this litter Kimberly. Rhythm is still my guy. I love the shot of him tagging Tempo.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, and you might as well meet my buddy Cooper too. He's not too fond of the little paw nibblers. For an AmStaff (pit bull), he's a huge softie and preferred to stay on my lap or watch the gate with these little ones in his line of vision from afar. He wanted to protect them, but not be touched (err, nibbled & licked) by them.

Meet Cooper


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly...they are amazing.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just love seeing the puppies grow. They are the cutest things...all of them.


----------



## trueblue

I'm so in love with Pitch. He's beautiful!


----------



## Poornima

They are adorable. I bet the families can't wait to get them home.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kimberly, I am ga-ga over every picture you post of your 4 beautiful boys. Ditto and I will be happy to have any one of the pups or better yet how about all 4!!
Just by their pictures they seem to all have alot of personality, my kind of puppies.


----------



## fibtaylo

Kimberly, they are just beautiful! I agree with Sharlene, I love watching puppies grow.


----------



## Mraymo

They're getting so big. They're all adorable. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw they grow so fast. What little sweeties.


----------



## marjrc

They are adorable! Love the curiousity and faces full of wonder. They've been in the car quite a bit already. How nice!


----------



## Jane

Great photos! I love the ones of Genre running with the leaf -so adorable!

Cooper is pretty cute too!


----------



## michi715

The puppies are too cute!


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, Genre just kept going after the leaves. It is funny how a puppy can get so single-minded over something and then not care about it again. 

Marj, car rides are a must after 3 weeks old. We do a lot of socializing that is carefully planned and limited in exposure, but gets them out and about often as early as we can.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Jane, Genre just kept going after the leaves. It is funny how a puppy can get so single-minded over something and then not care about it again.
> 
> Marj, car rides are a must after 3 weeks old. We do a lot of socializing that is carefully planned and limited in exposure, but gets them out and about often as early as we can.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Kimberly I bet it also helps them NOT get carsick if they start early going in the car


----------



## Havtahava

Absolutely, Sally.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I always think I have a favorite when I see photos and then the next set of photos make me choose another! They're all adorable!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

well since tempo likes the camera so well, maybe he needs to come live with me. i think i will after this vacation, have adam convinced we need another pup.


----------



## marb42

Oh, they are all such adorable little boys!!!! And it was hilarious that Cooper was afraid of the pups a bit. 
Gina


----------



## Havtahava

Going home...
I completely forgot to get Javi's (Genre) picture before he left, but here is Oban (Pitch) just before his family arrived.









Oban's mom found the forum and will be reading. Not sure if she will be posting, but feel free to say hi to her. 

Today, Tempo heads out and I'll add his photo later. Rhythm will be here for a few more days.


----------



## marb42

Pitch is beautiful. I love black puppies. Time really flew with these puppies. Hopefully some of their families will join the forum so we can see them grow.
Gina


----------



## Sheri

Pitch (Oban) was my favorite! Hope his new family joins the Forum to keep us updated!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Did she name him "Oban" after the village in Scotland? I've been to Oban, if that is what the name references to...Anyway, congrats Kimberly and congrats puppy owners. I can't believe how quickly time has flown.


----------



## Havtahava

Posh's Mom said:


> Did she name him "Oban" after the village in Scotland? I've been to Oban, if that is what the name references to...Anyway, congrats Kimberly and congrats puppy owners. I can't believe how quickly time has flown.


You nailed it Amy. That's the exact origin of his name.


----------



## havanesebyha

Havtahava said:


> Going home...
> I completely forgot to get Javi's (Genre) picture before he left, but here is Oban (Pitch) just before his family arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oban's mom found the forum and will be reading. Not sure if she will be posting, but feel free to say hi to her.
> 
> Today, Tempo heads out and I'll add his photo later. Rhythm will be here for a few more days.


Kimberly, what a cutie he is!! He looks a lot like his mommy when she was a puppy doesn't he?


----------



## hedygs

So sweet. Please take pictures now so you don't forget in the excitement of new families coming to pick them up. I'd love to see Rhythm and Tempo growing up so quickly.


----------



## Havtahava

Hedy, will do that around noon today for sure!

Libby, he actually looks a lot more like Marley (formerly known as Shamouti) than Hillary. Hill was quite a ragamuffin at that age.


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwww! They've grown up so fast!
Congratulations to all the new families!
Thanks for sharing another beautiful litter Kimberly


----------



## havanesebyha

Havtahava said:


> Hedy, will do that around noon today for sure!
> 
> Libby, he actually looks a lot more like Marley (formerly known as Shamouti) than Hillary. Hill was quite a ragamuffin at that age.


I sure don't think he looks like a ragamuffin ~ I think he is so darling!!


----------



## trueblue

Oban is gorgeous! What a beautiful puppy. I can't believe they are old enough to go to their forever homes already. That went by really fast, didn't it?


----------



## marjrc

It went by too fast! What a cutie pie. Original names too!


----------



## Missy

Oh what an adorable little fuzzface! Congrats new owners!


----------



## Jane

I can't believe how quickly they've grown! Faster than the other litters, right? :wink:


----------



## Mraymo

Goodness, Oban is so cute. I love that face. He's my favorite. I can't believe they're ready to go to their forever homes already.


----------



## TnTWalter

so so cute.:tea:


----------



## Havtahava

Tempo's Adoption Day photo








He reminds me a lot of his older brother, Hitchcock.


----------



## trueblue

Gosh, he does favor Hitchcock. Kimberly, do you get sad when they leave?


----------



## hedygs

Oh my gosh Kimberly. He is a wonderful young man. Very much like Hitch. IWAP JUST LIKE HIM!


----------



## mintchip

Tempo is adorable!!!


----------



## hedygs

And I just know that Rhythm's picture will put me right over the top. :Cry:


----------



## Risi

*Hello from Oban's new mom!*

Oban came home with us from Kimberly's house on Sunday. He is doing great and is very quickly getting used to his new home. Today he went out for his first walk to school with my daughter and me - there were so many new things to see and hear! He is full of enthusiasm, humor, and intelligence. We are all having a lot of fun getting to know him.

I am sure that I will have questions for all of you in the future as we work on potty training and getting used to the car (our two biggest tasks at hand). I have enjoyed reading many of your postings and have already learned a lot from you.

I am looking forward to hearing from you in the future.

Risi


----------



## trueblue

Risi, you lucky dog! Please post pics of Oban as he grows...he's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Risi! Good to see you here.


----------



## hedygs

Welcome Risi. I'm so glad you dropped in. Oban is adorable.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Hi Risi, thanks for posting. You sure are lucky to have Oban, he's adorable. All of Hil's offspring are gorgous pups. Look forward to watching Oban grow and thrive. Love, love this litter!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hi Risi!

We are so glad you are here with your pup!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Risi & Oban!

I have been to Oban, Scotland, and I desperately want a black stud from Kimberly someday, so let's just say I'm vicariously living through you!

Congrats on getting a pup from one of the BEST!!! I'm not just saying that. I hope you will become as addicted to this place as many of us our and share the adventures of you're wee Scot boy.


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the Forum Risi and adorable Oban. :wave: 
We hope to see lots of pictures as he grows.


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Risi and Oban (LOVE the name!). Hitchcock (the black and white in my pics) came from Hillary and Piaget as well and he is such a fun pup! Lots of personality for sure. 

Have fun with him and make sure to update us on his progress!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, wow, Tempo really DOES look like Hitch! Though I have to say I love that little half sleeve on his leg. TOO CUTE!


----------



## Mraymo

Welcome Risi and Oban. I'm so glad you found us. Oban was my favorite from this litter. I always seem to be drawn to the all black one's. I wonder why?  I'm looking forward to watching Oban grow up.


----------



## good buddy

Hi Risi, :welcome: Congrats on getting Oban! He reminds me alot of Marley when he was that small. :biggrin1: Marley is a Hillary x Brutus child, so a half brother to Oban. Rufus is brother to Piaget, making him Oban's uncle! (I think)


----------



## Jane

Welcome to the forum, Risi and Oban!


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome Risi and Oban!  Oban is adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Risi and Oban! Your baby reminds me of my Ricky when he was a puppy. Ricky's starting to go gray/silver on us now though. You will have a great time getting used to a new puppy in the house and I'm glad you posted and will continue to read the forum.


----------



## Missy

welcome Risi and Oban. You are indeed a lucky one. what a cutie.


----------

